# Receita Federal



## Raquel F. C. de Sousa

Por favor 

Cómo quedaría "Receita Federal" en español

Gracias


----------



## coquis14

¿Secretaría de hacienda?
¿Nos podés explicar un poco qué es?

Saludos


----------



## Raquel F. C. de Sousa

*Yo encontré con estos dos nombres, pero no sé cuál es lo más usado*

*Secretaría de Impuestos Nacionales del Brasil*

*Secretaría de Ingresos Federales de Brasil*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Es el organismo gubernamental brasilero responsable por el cobro del impuesto sobre la renta específicamente. Correspondería al IRS americano.


----------



## Carfer

Raquel F. C. de Sousa said:


> Por favor
> 
> Cómo quedaría "Receita Federal" en español
> 
> Gracias


 
Probablemente '_Hacienda_'


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> Probablemente '_Hacienda_'


 
É a palavra mais generalizada, mas realmente se trata da Agencia Tributaria.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tombatossals said:


> É a palavra mais generalizada, mas realmente se trata da Agencia Tributaria.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Noutros lados é chamada _Superintendencia de Administración Tributaria_, ou SAT. 

Abraços.


----------



## Raquel F. C. de Sousa

Gracias a todos por la ayuda

besos

Quel


----------



## Mangato

Um jeito coloquial de traduzir é dizer "El fisco".  Acho que todo o mundo entende.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Um jeito coloquial de traduzir é dizer "El fisco". Acho que todo o mundo entende.


 
 Concordo.


----------



## Peruvian lady

¡Hola a todos!

Una alternativa muy utilizada podría ser *Recaudación Federal*.

Saludos


----------



## pkogan

En Argentina, el equivalente seria la AFIP (Administracion Federal de Ingresos Publicos)


----------



## pamzinha

¡Hola! Hacienda no, porque existe el Ministério da Fazenda. Y Como dijo Peruvian Lady, encontré bastante Recaudación Federal.


----------



## pomajambo

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Noutros lados é chamada _Superintendencia de Administración Tributaria_, ou SAT.
> 
> Abraços.


En Perú, sería SUNAT, Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria.


----------

